# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El CSN cuestiona los estudios sobre el almacén nuclear de Villar de Cañas

## NoRegistrado

> El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha pedido a Enresa, la empresa pública que construye el almacén nuclear en Villar de Cañas (Cuenca), decenas de nuevos datos y estudios sobre el emplazamiento de la instalación. Entre otras cosas, solicita más informes para asegurar que el diseño de las cimentaciones es el correcto, información sobre sismicidad en la zona, inundabilidad del terreno y composición geológica. Lo hace, según señala en un documento del 15 de septiembre al que tuvo acceso EL PAÍS, para determinar la idoneidad del emplazamiento elegido para alojar el almacén. Esa elección fue muy controvertida puesto que diversos informes detectaron problemas geológicos que, según varios expertos, dispararán los costes de cimentación.
> 
> El informe del CSN, firmado por Antonio E. Munuera, el director técnico de Seguridad Nuclear, enumera decenas de limitaciones y deficiencias de la información y los estudios científicos aportados por Enresa para solicitar la autorización de construcción de la infraestructura, que con un presupuesto de cerca de 1.000 millones de euros es una de las mayores obras públicas en marcha en España actualmente. El ATC (almacén temporal centralizado) acogerá durante 60 años en un único lugar el combustible gastado y otros residuos nucleares de los reactores españoles, un proyecto que lleva décadas pendiente de ejecutarse.
> 
> En el apartado de sismología, el informe critica que los estudios previos son incompletos. Restringir el análisis a un área tan pequeña como 8 kilómetros alrededor del emplazamiento no parece suficiente, asegura. También censura que Enresa afirme que no existen estructuras potencialmente inestables por respuesta sísmica en el entorno del emplazamiento cuando solo se han tenido en cuenta las observaciones superficiales y de la geofísica, de escasa penetración desde un punto de vista de la sismicidad. Añade que los terremotos en el centro de la Península tienen focos con profundidades mayores de los dos o tres kilómetros, y el estudio de Enresa solo llegaba hasta los 500 metros.
> 
> En hidrogeología, el informe del CSN señala que la información aportada no permite conocer cómo son las aguas subterráneas de la zona, aspecto de máxima importancia de cara a establecer la seguridad del emplazamiento en cuanto a su estabilidad. En el apartado de hidroquímica, el informe vuelve a señalar la falta de información respecto a las aguas subterráneas: La densidad y distribución de puntos de agua es insuficiente y requiere de más datos.
> 
> El informe pide a Enresa varias aclaraciones sobre los riesgos geológicos que afecten al área del emplazamiento y sus alrededores, "en cuanto al grado de peligrosidad que puedan representar". Los estudios encargados por la empresa citan "una importante falla y una zona de cizalla asociada en el flanco occidental del anticlinal de Zafra de Záncara". "Debe explicarse la relevancia de la misma", señala el texto. En cuanto a la geología estructural, añade: "Faltan datos estructurales que permitan dilucidar la interpretación cartográfica y el sentido de movimiento de las fallas".
> ...


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...05_549092.html

Lo dice el CSN, no un ecologista feroz con cuernos y rabo.

Lo importante es que lo hagan bien, y si el lugar no es el adecuado se busque el mejor emplazamiento para ésta herencia.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Lo importante es que lo hagan bien*, y si el lugar no es el adecuado se busque el mejor emplazamiento para ésta herencia.


Tranquilo, está todo controlado...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Tranquilo, está todo controlado...


Ah, entonces me quedo tranquilo... jejejeje

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

